# Darwin Award Comments



## Dutch (Jan 13, 2006)

I just had to comment on this-

6. A man walked into a Louisiana Circle-K, put a $20 bill on the counter, and asked for change. When the clerk opened the cash drawer, the man pulled a gun and asked for all the cash in the register, which the clerk promptly provided. The man took the cash from the clerk and fled, leaving the $20 bill on the counter. The total amount of cash he got from the drawerâ€¦$15. (If someone points a gun at you and gives you money, is a crime committed?) 

Imagine-Circle-K actually making a profit!  :D :D :D  :D  :D


----------



## chipotlepat (Jan 16, 2006)

I would say no crime I just made 5 dollers.


----------



## larry maddock (Jan 17, 2006)

yo dude,
are you behind the walls in j.c.??


----------

